# Cross Duathlon



## kerthor (13. Oktober 2009)

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich für einen Cross Duathlon Termine finde?!

Danke im vorraus!
Mfg Thorsten


----------



## Adrenalino (13. Oktober 2009)

Hier findest du alles was noch statt findet :

http://www.triathlon-deutschland.de/duathlon/10.html

Hier noch eine neue Cross-Duathlon-Serie :

http://www.carboo4u-duathlon-challenge.de/3.html

Und es fehlt der Nikolaus-Cross-Duathlon in FFM:

http://intern0.triathlon-eintracht.de/index.php?id=2

Anmerkung : Die Duathlons in Neu-Isenburg und Rüsselsheim sind bereits ausgebucht, in FFM nur noch wenige Startplätze vorhanden! Achtung, bei manchen Duathlons sind Crossräder, bei anderen nur MTB`s zugelassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kerthor (13. Oktober 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Gibt es auch Termine in NRW???


----------



## Thomas Sommer (14. Oktober 2009)

...in Haltern:

http://www.tus-sythen.de/


----------



## thunderbee04 (6. Januar 2010)

am 21.02.2010 in Trier: der 3. Trierer X-Duathlon 

www.x-duathlon.de


----------



## warcreap (6. Januar 2010)

Also, ich suche seit einigem eine Art Event, oder besser gesagt einen Wettkampf, nur fürs Fahrrad fahren.
Ich fahre selber Cross-Bike, und will eigentlich auch wettkampfmäßig sowas machen. Duathlon ist auch geil, vorallem weil ich auch n guter Läufer bin, aber Fahrradfahren ist meine wahre Leidenschaft.
Ich wohne in Norddeutschland, und würde auch was in dem Bereich suchen, da ich halt wie gesagt auch in den Wettkampf dann einsteige und nochnich so weit reisen wollte. Hat einer von euch da nen Plan wo eventuell mal sowas sein könnte? 
Danke schonmal im Voraus 

Max


----------



## Echinopsis (6. Januar 2010)

Du suchst also nach Cyclocross-Rennen in Norddeutschland? Ist in diesem Thread zwar etwas am Thema vorbei, aber was soll's:

Da wäre der Weser-Ems-Cup wahrscheinlich was für Dich gewesen, ist aber bis auf das letzte Rennen am 17.01.2010 schon gelaufen, da sollte es auch eine Hobby-Klasse für Einsteiger geben: www.radsport-weser-ems.de

Außerdem ist am 17.01.2010 auch das Finale des Stevens Cyclocross Cup in Buchholz i. d. Nordheide http://www.rsg-nordhei.de/drupal/


----------



## warcreap (6. Januar 2010)

cool danke 

ich wollte nur nich direkt wieder n neues thema eröffnen.
auf jeden fall danke für die schnelle antwort, und das is ja, auch wenns schon gelaufen is für dieses jahr, vielleicht sehr interessant für nächstes jahr. Vielen Dank!

Gibts vielleicht irgendwelche anderen quellen woher man solche infos über wettkämpfe beziehen kann? magazine, internetseiten, flyer etv. ?

Max


----------



## hoyma (9. Januar 2010)

28.02.10 in der Stadt der einfachen Autos 

Strecke ist allerdings sehr anspruchslos, kaum Höhenmeter.

www.crossduathlon-wolfsburg.de/


----------



## apoptygma (9. Januar 2010)

kerthor schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
> Gibt es auch Termine in NRW???



Ich schätze mal, das auch in Wetter dieses Jahr wieder ein CD ist, üblicherweilse aber erst Oktober rum mein ich.


----------



## elmar schrauth (15. Januar 2010)

warcreap schrieb:


> cool danke
> 
> ich wollte nur nich direkt wieder n neues thema eröffnen.
> auf jeden fall danke für die schnelle antwort, und das is ja, auch wenns schon gelaufen is für dieses jahr, vielleicht sehr interessant für nächstes jahr. Vielen Dank!
> ...



www.cx-sport.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mishima (15. Januar 2010)

Am 7.2 2010 ist in Herzebrock / Clarholz ein kleiner Duathlon der vom TRI Speed organisiert wird.
Sehr kleines Rennen (alles Startgeld geht an die Kinderstation Bethel), mit Freischein für das Hallenbad anschließend.

Strecke ist wenn trocken einfach, aber sehr anstrengend.

Der Spass ist das viele sehr gute Leute hier ihren Saisonstart machen (Hermanshelden, Ironmänner, Extrembiker) und bei kleinem Startfeld heftig gekämpft wird.

Strecke ist 3-12-3 glaub Ich.

Fester Termin für Einstiegshelden


----------



## Kati (15. Januar 2010)

Auch auf der Seite des Triathlon Magazins. Kannst du schön nach Sportart und Gegend filtern.


----------



## TSH (6. Juli 2010)

Ein Olé an alle Crosser!

In diesem Jahr wird es wieder einen Crossduathlon geben in Hamburg- Harburg.

Am Samstag den 25.09.2010 um 11:00 fällt der Startschuss über die 7,5km Laufen - 23km MTB - 3km Laufen.

Gelaufen wird auf einer waschechten ordentlich profilierten Crossstrecke durch den Wald. Die MTB-Strecke, welche in 2 Runden zu absolvieren ist, bietet Abwechslung zwischen Single-Trails mit anspruchsvollen Anstiegen und Abfahrten und Tempo-Passagen auf den schönen Waldwegen der Harburger Berge.

Um 11:30 werden die 2er-Staffeln gestartet, bei denen jeweils ein Starter läuft und der andere MTB fährt. 

Infos findet Ihr unter www.bergamont-crossduathlon.de

Grüße, Tilo


----------



## raven2005 (13. September 2010)

Hallo, 

da habe ich gleich noch einen Termin ;-)

Am 03. Oktober 2010 findet der dritte Breuberg Cross Duathlon statt.
Die Strecke führt um die Burg Breuberg und endet direkt im Burghof.

Weitere Infos unter www.b3-events.de







Flyer Download

Danke und sportliche Grüße
Ralph Berner


----------

